# Unknown architecture crash



## Murazorz (Jul 22, 2008)

I get a crash saying it's an unknown architecture, it worked about 2 weeks ago with 0.2.5. I get it with version 0.2.5 and 0.2.6.

Since it used to work it must be something I've done, can't really figure out what it is though. I might have enabled /3GB and /USERVA=3072 in boot.ini since then, can that be it?

I could post the error log and dump file if it would help you?


----------



## newtekie1 (Jul 22, 2008)

What card?


----------



## Murazorz (Jul 22, 2008)

Sorry, forgot about that 

It's a Gigabyte 9800 GTX.


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 22, 2008)

your 9800 gtx is working fine in windows and for gaming? it could be those boot.ini switches .. ill investigate when i am back from vacation next week


----------



## Murazorz (Jul 22, 2008)

Yep, works fine in windows (xp32 sp3) and in games.

Edit: It was the /3GB switch that screwed it up. I guess that I can live with switching it off and on when I want to run GPU-Z, but since it requires a reboot, it's kinda painfull.

Don't know if you're familiar with the switch, but it makes 3GB of virtual memory available to an application while keeping the kernel in just 1 GB, instead of the 2/2 GB behavior which is the default in XP/Vista.

GPU-Z is the only program I've encountered that had any problem with the switch.

Thanks for the support, and the application!


----------



## bugmenot (Jul 31, 2008)

I have exactly the same problem. I hope 0.2.7 will fix this issue so I can use this nice little program . Windows XP SP3 with 8600GT and 3GB of mem.

(sorry for the username, but didn't want to register just for this post).


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

bugmenot said:


> (sorry for the username, but didn't want to register just for this post).



yet you already have 11 posts  if you need a username change let me know via pm


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 31, 2008)

hmmm works for me on xp32 with 2 gb ram and /3GB /USERVA=3072

do i need to physically have 4 gb of memory?


----------



## wolf2009 (Jul 31, 2008)

this thread is going over my head, could someone please educate me on what's happening here ?


----------



## tomi2000 (Oct 15, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> hmmm works for me on xp32 with 2 gb ram and /3GB /USERVA=3072
> 
> do i need to physically have 4 gb of memory?



I have 3GB of memory and have the same problem. Will disassemble the PC this evening to see how it fares with 2GB and the switch.

wolf2009: all 32bit operating systems of windows up to Vista can only address 2GB of memory. So if you have more memory installed you cannot use it, you need the x64 version of the OS. Actually you could use 4GB of memory (which is 32bits), but windows reserves the upper 2GB for its own use. With a trick you can have windows be able to access up to 3GB of main memory (eg http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/bb124810.aspx). When you do this, GPU-Z doesn't work.


----------



## Dark_Webster (Oct 15, 2008)

Perhaps it's the 3GB + Video Ram that is causing this  . (NVM...)


----------

